# Reseau wifi allant de mac vers windows 10



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour j ai un probleme avec windows  j explique mon probleme :
Je suis sur mac et jeux veux passer sur windows 10 , grace a une video youtube ( 



) ou j ai suivi toutes ces etapes , jusqu a ce que j arrive sur windows , mon reseau wifi n apparait pas et il me dise que le seul reseau detecté est un reseau ethernet , j ai cherché de partout mais je n ai pas trouvé . peut etre que j ai fais une mauvaise manip ou quelque chose d autre , mais je suis perdu et je ne sais pas comment remedier a ce probleme , je ne sais pas si quelqun arriveras a bien comprendre mais si vous avez une solution , je suis preneur !


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

Eh bien te revoilà dans la bonne section.

Sinon, ne jamais suivre des tutoriels pour installer la moindre version de Windows. Assistant Boot Camp se suffit à lui-meme, encore faut-il suivre à la lettre la procédure d'installation.

- https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468
- https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/boot-camp
- https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2

Assistant Boot Camp propose obligatoirement de télécharger des pilotes, soit dans une clé ou disque dur USB. As-tu fait ce téléchargement ?

Si oui, tu dois avoir comme contenu ceci...





...dans ta session de Windows, tu connectes cette clé ou disque dur USB, depuis l'Explorateur de fichiers de Windows, tu vas dans le dossier BootCamp et tu fais un double-clic sur le fichier exécutable *setup.exe* qui installera tous les pilotes nécessaires.

Sous Windows, dans la Barre des tâches, en bas à droite, il y a une icône avec plusieurs arcs de cercle qui est l'icône du Wi-Fi. Ton réseau est-il présent et as-tu entré le code de sécurité ?


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

Oui j ai bien fais ca mais quand je fais double clic sur setup.exe il me dise " Pour la sécurité et les performances, ce mode Windows n'éxecute que des applications vérifiées en provenance du Windows Store " que dois je faire ?


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

pbvitani a dit:


> Oui j ai bien fais ca mais quand je fais double clic sur setup.exe il me dise " Pour la sécurité et les performances, ce mode Windows n'éxecute que des applications vérifiées en provenance du Windows Store " que dois je faire ?


Tu fais un clic droit sur le fichier setup.exe et tu sélectionnes Exécuter en tant qu'Administrateur.


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

J ai fais ça aussi et il me dise la meme chose


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

@Locke si tu n as pas trouver de solutions dit le moi stp ; je supprimerai windows ou un truc dans le genre ....


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

pbvitani a dit:


> J ai fais ça aussi et il me dise la meme chose


Je ne connais pas ce message d'erreur !

Je n'ai pas lancé ma partition Windows et dans une machine virtuelle on est systématiquement connecté en ethernet si le Mac est connecté en Wi-Fi. Donc pour le moment, je ne peux pas être plus précis.

Par curiosité, dans la fenêtre de recherche en bas, tu tapes gestionnaire et tu devrais avoir ceci...




...tu sélectionnes bien Gestionnaire de périphériques. Dans cette fenêtre...




...as-tu des icônes avec un triangle jaune et un point d'exclamation ?


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

Oui il y’en a 5 , je fais quoi ?


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

pbvitani a dit:


> Oui il y’en a 5


Tu peux faire une copie d'écran en utilisant l'outil Capture de Windows. Dans ta réponse, tu sélectionnes *Transférer un fichier,* tu sélectionnes ton image/photo, tu sélectionnes miniature et tu valides ta réponse.

Ensuite, sur chaque icône avec ce triangle jaune, tu fais un double-clic dessus et tu sélectionnes l'option de faire une mise à jour et tu vois ce qu'il se passe.

Ah oui, Windows étant pénible de chez pénible, il faut impérativement faire les mises à jour. Donc un clic sur l'icône Démarrer, un clic sur l'icône Paramètres _(la roue dentée)_, tu sélectionnes en bas à droite Mise à jour de sécurité et tu fais toutes les mises à jour.


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

Quand je fais recherche de maj dans parametres il me demande la connection internet , comment faire ?


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

@Locke J'ai une question , au lieu de tourner autour du pot ça ne serait pas mieu de supprimer windows 10? que j'ai installé grace a cette video 



  et de le _*reinstaller d une autre maniere ou peut etre mon probleme de wifi sera réglé*_


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

@Locke Salut , est t il possible d installer windows 10 via Bootcamp sans clé usb ?


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

Salut @Locke  lorsque j ai commencé l installation de windows 10 et qu il me demande de choisir la disque dur ou se trouve windows 10 il m affiche ce message d erreur " *Windows ne peut pas etre installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné est du style de partition GPT. Windows ne peut pas etre installe dans cet espace disque. Windows doit etre installe dans une partition formatée en NTFS."*As tu une solution pour mettre windows sur un partition de type NTFS ? STP j ai vraiment besoin de ton aide mec !


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour alors voila mon probleme , lorsque j ai commencé l installation de windows 10 et qu il me demande de choisir la disque dur ou se trouve windows 10 il m affiche ce message d erreur " *Windows ne peut pas etre installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné est du style de partition GPT. Windows ne peut pas etre installe dans cet espace disque. Windows doit etre installe dans une partition formatée en NTFS."*Avez vous une solution pour mettre windows sur un partition de type NTFS ?

*Note de la modération :* ça n'ira pas plus vite en multipliant les messages, donc on retourne dans ton message de base !


----------



## Locke (11 Novembre 2017)

Déjà on se calme, ensuite je pense que tu as bien merdouillé et il aurait fallu répondre aux questions et exécuter celles demandées avant de passer à autre chose !

Là je soupçonne une corruption de la partition Windows et il va te falloir passer par le Terminal ! Par défaut, lorsqu'on relance Assistant Boot Camp et si on n'a fait aucune erreur lors de l'installation, ce dernier propose de faire la désinstallation en restituant toute la capacité du disque dur. Auquel cas on peut recommencer une installation.

Est-ce le cas ? Mais là, j'en doute beaucoup. Si rien ne fonctionne, passe à la suite.

Dans Applications/Utilitaires tu lances le Terminal, tu fais un Copier/Coller de cette commande et tu valides avec la touche Entrée...

```
diskutil list
```
...dans ta réponse, tu suis ceci...


> Pour diffuser un rapport EtreCheck ou un retour de commandes via le Terminal dans les forums, dans votre réponse, un clic sur cette icône ⊞, sélectionnez les Balises </> Code, dans la fenêtre qui s’ouvrira faites un Copier/Coller du rapport, un clic sur Insérer et validez votre réponse.


...les experts *jeanjd63* et/ou *macomaniac* y verront certainement plus clair.

Pour finir, officiellement il y a une procédure, un mode d'emploi, pour utiliser Boot Camp. Si tu t'amuses à vouloir faire autrement comme dans la vidéo que tu cites, c'est à tes risques et périls. Si toutes les conditions requises sont bien là, l'installation se déroule très bien.


----------



## pbvitani (11 Novembre 2017)

```
#:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            763.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                236.3 GB   disk0s4
/dev/disk1
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *7.8 GB     disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WININSTALL              7.8 GB     disk1s1
```


----------



## pbvitani (12 Novembre 2017)

Salut @Locke j'ai le problème suivant :

Je veux télécharger windows 10 sur mon imac à l'aide de Bootcamp , hier , j'ai fais toutes les manipulations qu'il fallait jusqu'a ce que j'arrive sur l'installation de windows et qu'il me demande de choisir la partition. Je choisis donc la partition où bootcamp à installer windows et là il m'affiche ce message d'erreur où il dise " *Windows ne peut pas etre installé sur ce disque. Le disque sélectionné est du style de partition GPT. Windows ne peut pas etre installe dans cet espace disque. Windows doit etre installe dans une partition formatée en NTFS." *On m'a donc conseillé de formater la partition sur l'installation de windows (ce que j ai fais) mais rien n'avait changé du coup j'ai laissé tomber et j'ai supprimer la partition avec windows 10 à l'aide de Bootcamp. Du coup j'aimerai bien réinstaller windows 10 mais sans avoir ce probleme qui me bloque l'installation ... jsp si je me suis bien fait comprendre mais voila ! merci de ta réponse


----------

